# Tips improving



## Stan adamson (Aug 18, 2016)

I’m renovating my home and I'm using http://home.by.me/en/ I’d be happy to hear any points on my works. Which style do you prefer?Green or black? And do you have any ideas to improve something?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That green looks like a monkey ate too many green apples and green bananas, then got sick.

MONKEY VOMIT GREEN? are you serious?


ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> That green looks like a monkey ate too many green apples and green bananas, then got sick.
> 
> MONKEY VOMIT GREEN? are you serious?
> 
> ...


easy there ed. "different strokes for different folks". but yeah. 

i like the black


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure I like the black but I'm certain I don't like the green.

Where I come from we would call that Cow Scours green, no monkeys involved


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I like the wood and wall colors of picture 2. I don't mind "monkey vomit green" that much, but may go different color. :smile:

I'm not Bruce Wayne or Barney Stinson or any other rich playboy bachelor, so the sterile black thing doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Stan adamson (Aug 18, 2016)

Hahaha ok, thank you for your comments, I think that I'll forget the green and adding wood on my first design.


----------

